# Keepsake Box - Finished



## toesy (26 Feb 2014)

New family member arrived on Monday, so I thought I would have a go at making a keepsake box for the new born

Its a real 1st for me, I have now learnt and made angle cuts with my scroll saw. One in the bottom, so this raise's the box up and also increases the inside space a bit more. And I also used an angle cut to make the lid, which slides forward, and I've sunk two magnets, one in the lid and one on the top front which help keep the lid secure.

I have also installed built in cabinet door release (the spring ones) below the heart section, as I intend to cut a heart key which you push down and then the heart pops up. This will then be inserted into the lid to help with opening (Heart hole yet to be cut).

Its cherry wood and pine, and I will Danish oil and felt line the inside of the box...... Still lots to go, it measures 290mm x 190mm by 110mm high. 

Sorry camera flash makes 2nd and 3rd pictures look washy..


----------



## Chippygeoff (26 Feb 2014)

That is a beautiful piece and I can tell you are a very good craftsman. The name is just so precise. One of the hardest things for someone new to scroll sawing is to cut letters and yours are just stunning so its obvious you have spent a few years in the workshop. It must have taken some planning before you committed the wood to the saw and its come out perfect in every way.. Well done.


----------



## martinka (26 Feb 2014)

Got to agree with Geoff about your lettering, it's always spot on. I've been scrolling about 15 months now and can't get anything like that. The box is pretty good too. :wink: But I reckon more superlatives will be needed when it's finished.


----------



## toesy (26 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the kind words Geoff/Martin, I have only been Scrolling for 11 months.

You are right, I do plan it on the computer first and take my time. I have to say the Olson PGT blades are awesome and so far my favourite, and I use some Flying Dutchmen really fine blades blade's for the really small fine work.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (27 Feb 2014)

That is really something SPECIAL.

Bryan


----------



## Roughcut (27 Feb 2014)

Crikey Toesy you have got some talent for this scroll sawing malarkey! :mrgreen:


----------



## bodgerbaz (27 Feb 2014)

Toesy . . . . you're a natural son. A very high standard or work for someone who hasn't been scrolling long. Can't wait to see it with a finish applied.

Very well done. I love it =D> =D>


----------



## Grahamshed (27 Feb 2014)

I think Geoff said it all


----------



## jonluv (27 Feb 2014)

That is really lovely a wonderful gift

John


----------



## karfeef (27 Feb 2014)

Beautiful piece of work, that's the kind of level I aspire to.

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## ChrisR (27 Feb 2014)

Toesy.

As others have said, you have very good crafting skills. In addition to your rapidly acquired scroll sawing ability.

I have been scroll sawing for many years, but I am sure my ability is declining, only this morning I feed the rubbish bin with a work piece that I had spent several hours on. 

I think its called age related decline.  

But it keeps me out of trouble and away from wild, wild women. :-" 

Keep up the good work.

Chris R.


----------



## bassethound (27 Feb 2014)

That box is perfect in every way ! well done


----------



## toesy (27 Feb 2014)

You are all to kind, and I am learning a lot from you guys, so credit to you and these forums.

Thank you !


----------



## toesy (6 Mar 2014)

Three coats of Danish Oil, lined the inside and put a little heart to help opening the lid.

Very happy with the end result.

Thanks for replies everyone.


----------



## martinka (6 Mar 2014)

It really is a superbly made box. Anyone would be pround of that. Well done toesy.


----------



## Roughcut (7 Mar 2014)

Wow!
Wonderful. =D>


----------



## Bryan Bennett (7 Mar 2014)

Toesy I previously said that it was SPECIAL,the only word that I can think to add is EXTRA,I don't think that I would be able to make a wonderful piece of craft like that,well done.

Bryan


----------



## Slidgeman (7 Mar 2014)

Wow, that's fantastic. Great job.


----------



## Grahamshed (7 Mar 2014)

That surely is a box to be proud of. Great work.


----------



## bodgerbaz (7 Mar 2014)

WHOAH . . . big ten WHOAH toesy. You have produced a fabulous box and doesn't that Danish oil make the grain pop.

A really fabulous piece of work crafted to a very high standard indeed.

A very well done matey =D> =D> =D>


----------



## ChrisR (7 Mar 2014)

Toesy.

That really is well made. =D> 

I had a desaster yesterday, had the potential of four bowls made out of oak, have been working on them for two weeks, but cocked up three, salvaged one, then the oak split right down the middle of that one.  
I was using the same method as I have used many times, so Mr Sod, must have been looking on. :evil: 

So seeing your box has lifted my spirits.  

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## boysie39 (7 Mar 2014)

What a wonderful piece of workmanship ,you are a gifted man . The finished piece is beautiful well done and Thank you for showing .


----------



## jonluv (7 Mar 2014)

The Danish oil makes it rich and warm --- you are a very skilled chap


----------



## bodge (7 Mar 2014)

What Martin said! That is beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## paul1020 (14 Mar 2014)

Looks beautiful.Nothing else to say.

Paul


----------

